# Everyone in the OBD vs each other



## Xaosin (Jan 18, 2010)

Every member of the OBD is put onto a football field. We have no weapons, just our fragile bodies.

An opening shot is made,and everyone rumbles.

Who will be the last man standing?

These are our RL counterparts, no internet personas.

Bloodlust on,typical constants,yata yata.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2010)

American football or normal football?


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't know who will win, but I definitely know who will lose.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Blue solos


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> Blue solos



But there are no bears or katanas around.


----------



## Narutoultra (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in the first to get taken out. That's about all i know.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 18, 2010)

I will definitely lose bt wil cheap shot someone from behind so I'm not the first to lose. Zetta has a good chance.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2010)

Can we work together and gang up on the trolls first?

EDIT Some of us won't know what the other looks like, that could be a problem.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2010)

Wait I thought we were actually playing football. What the fuck is wrong with me.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Reading mistakes, it happens.

Just go for the people who start shouting memes.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 18, 2010)

I use my mad tae-Kwon-do skills to get my ass whuped.


----------



## Chsal (Jan 18, 2010)

Nobody will get taken out first. Were all too nub to pull off a good punch xD. Note the "fragile bodies" in the first post.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

I am tough enough to take a blunt beating from three guys without whining, flinching, or screaming.

Sadly, there are FAR more than three guys here.


----------



## FanB0y (Jan 18, 2010)

I seem to remember some of the veteran OBD members to have MMA background. Is this match among just the current members?


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2010)

Zaru said:


> But there are no bears or katanas around.


Then Bulked up Haterade wins.

He always has at least $1m worth of steroids on his person.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2010)

Some of us won't go down easily.

I use my tae kwon do and judo skills to survive as long as I can(plus osme other moves that I've acquired at seminars). Plus my endurance is pretty good.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 18, 2010)

i have a 12 inch dick so i know i would at least be one of the last few men standing 

OH WAI...


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Your 12 inch dick will be ripped off and used as a baton, while the person salutes your sacrifice.


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 18, 2010)

Whoever is in my way is going to get leveled.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 18, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Your 12 inch dick will be ripped off and used as a baton, while the person salutes your sacrifice.



nah...its made of adamantium


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

*Sengoku:* Yeah, leveled up from beating you.

*Raviene:* Even better, your dick may be made of adamantium, but your hip and connecting tissue aren't.

ADAMANTIUM BATON! HAX!


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 18, 2010)

Xaosin/Zaru: Hopefully it is American football.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 18, 2010)

haha...the OP shoulve added "you gain the strength of the person you kill" ala Highlander ...that shit would be cool


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

i come in swinging taking ouT anyone unfortunate enough to get hit.

then some troll bites my leg and i go down hard


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

*Kurou:* When you swing your arm, you get a multiple fracture from getting hit with my new adamantium dick baton.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> i come in swinging taking ouT anyone unfortunate enough to get hit.
> 
> then some troll bites my leg and i go down hard


I ninja you 



Nimademe said:


> *Kurou:* When you swing your arm, you get a multiple fracture from getting hit with my new adamantium dick baton.



I am under the protection of Chairdara. None can kill me


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm The Pope. I bless you while secretly condemning you


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> I'm The Pope. I bless you while secretly condemning you



Chairdara has blessed me, and it is invulnerable to the futile curses of your weak god


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> *Kurou:* When you swing your arm, you get a multiple fracture from getting hit with my new adamantium dick baton.



My fist doesn't break.Its filled with guts and effort 



paulatreides0 said:


> I ninja you




you ninja right into my fist.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Chairdara also gives me his divine blessing, as I wield the sacred adamantium baton.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 18, 2010)

hmm... if like i'd usually be then I somehow would manage to fade away from the fight or simply speak my way out of it.

MAybe form an alliance with the winner being a henchman  

In a fight i'd be hard pressed since i haven't been in one where i aimed to do my opponent harm for more than 12 years ^^'

I do have a little martial arts knowledge but it's hardly a sufficient amount to win this


I however do not know how i figt as bloodlusted since i've never lost to my temper before(I only know the thooughts i have in the mind that focus on weak spots on the body)


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Never lost your temper before?

...HAHAHA, good joke.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Chairdara has blessed me, and it is invulnerable to the futile curses of your weak god


i'm no ordinary pope: i'm protestant. Ours is  a real God. shoot! no more religion talk


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 18, 2010)

Sengoku said:


> Whoever is in my way is going to get leveled.



It's wondrous how much truth this statement has.



UNLESS I PULL OUT MY ONE INCH PUNCH LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Chairdara also gives me his divine blessing, as I wield the sacred adamantium baton.


Chairdara only blesses me, his divine creator  DIE MORTAL!!!!!!!!!!



hadomaru said:


> i'm no ordinary pope: i'm protestant. Ours is  a real God. shoot! no more religion talk


protestants don't have a pope because they are evil  Chairdara brings his holy wrath amongst you



KurouKetsu said:


> you ninja right into my fist.


Newtype.........DODGE!!!


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Adamantium baton is multiversal and FTL.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 18, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Can we work together and gang up on the trolls first?
> 
> EDIT Some of us won't know what the other looks like, that could be a problem.



Post in the picture thread.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll be uploading a pic of myself once I finally get  a new Webcam.
So next month or month after that.

In the meantime, I refuse to participate as I'm a pacifist.


----------



## Akatora (Jan 18, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> Never lost your temper before?
> 
> ...HAHAHA, good joke.



Believe what you want, I have been able to manage my temper without doing action of my anger.
Though Now that you mention it never may be pushing it to far. past 12 years i can say without trouble that i haven't lost to my temper as in do uncontrolled actions.

However as i said there are a few times as a kid I do recall something that i don't believe was done out of control but thiking back might have nered it.

Such as kicking my brother into a door opening and into the wash simply because he'd been annoying the most of the day.


So let me change it to i haven't lost to do uncontrolled actions due to my temper that sound more likely


----------



## Zetta (Jan 18, 2010)

This thread is basically an OBD pissing contest.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 18, 2010)

in that case, I piss on everyone


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2010)

I still refuse to participate. i'm a pissifist, too.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 18, 2010)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I still refuse to participate. i'm a pissifist, too.



Horrible pun is horrible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes it is.
I wonder if I can add it to the TVTropes page on Bad Puns.
I'll be internet famous.


----------



## FanB0y (Jan 18, 2010)

Zetta said:


> This thread is basically an OBD pissing contest.



That paints a rather disgusting image...


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 18, 2010)

*WHAT WILL HAS A MAN WHO CANNOT DIE FOR HIS BELIEFS! ALL OF THAT WILL IS IN THIS ONE PUNCH!!!!!!!* 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He who talks hardest, falls hardest?


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jan 18, 2010)

I speedblitz.

I'm a casual rock timer.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Shoe timer over here.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> i come in swinging taking ouT anyone unfortunate enough to get hit.
> 
> then some troll bites my leg and i go down hard



You certainly would be going down hard.

If you know what I mean


----------



## Federer (Jan 18, 2010)

I smack everyone with my male boobs and gigantic nipples.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> You certainly would be going down hard.
> 
> If you know what I mean



this comment is false and homosexual.

im just sayin.



paulatreides0 said:


> Newtype.........DODGE!!!



into my other fist


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm small, I'll just go sit on the bleachers and watch.


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2010)

give us 10 abilitys to choose from from 10 diffrent multiverses


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

I bet if we put the Narutoverse in this fight, they'd still get raped.


----------



## Id (Jan 18, 2010)

Lobo will Rider Kick your nuts into submission.


----------



## hammer (Jan 18, 2010)

Lobo said:


> Lobo will Rider Kick your nuts into submission.



hammer will hyper rider sting you  and use his deadpool regain


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> into my other fist


that was your mom  and you just got caught by a fist to the face 



Zetta said:


> This thread is basically an OBD pissing contest.


and the sad part is......as much as you disdain it............you're one of the people favorited to win!! :rofl


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 18, 2010)

Xaosin said:


> Every member of the OBD is put onto a football field. We have no weapons, just our fragile bodies.
> 
> An opening shot is made,and everyone rumbles.
> 
> ...



Aren;t you yourself a female, Xaosin? Likewise, let us not forget there are a few female members in OBD. Honestly, who says it will be a man who wins?

Also, I believe I would stand victorious!!!!!!
I have a few years of brawling back in high school under my belt, formal training in karate (lol), a slight amount in boxing, and I'm 6'0 215, and will not hesistate to fight like woman are trained in self-defense course, if you get my meaning.   

Actually, I think the members who are bigger and or are known to have a great deal of combat training would be teamed up on first. As they say, the enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 18, 2010)

its gonna be the strongest with more skill,or the luckiest one


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> its gonna be the strongest with more skill,or the luckiest one



then you're fucked


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 18, 2010)

not as much as you  im 6,10 feet and i workout everyday


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 18, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm small, I'll just go sit on the bleachers and watch.



^This. Sides, I am pretty much a fodder


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> that was your mom  and you just got caught by a fist to the face





it was your mom. you know how she likes being fisted

you just caught a round house kick to the face


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll just sit down and watch, no need to get my hands dirty


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> not as much as you  im 6,10 feet and i workout everyday


and I have a .50 Desert Eagle 



Omnirix said:


> ^This. Sides, I am pretty much a fodder



there are more small people than big people. let's gang up on them


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm handicapped. I get a pass.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> you just caught a round house kick to the face


you're too busy dying to kick me


----------



## Sonnellion (Jan 18, 2010)

I win. I'm a trained reality warper irl.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 18, 2010)

Chaosgod777 said:


> not as much as you  im 6,10 feet and i workout everyday



Lol 6'10.

You must have a hard time moving around.


----------



## Sonnellion (Jan 18, 2010)

And I'm a Scientologist.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 18, 2010)

I hide under the corpses, then backstab the would-be victor with a gnawed-off arm


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm low mid-tier at most.

Experience in Taekwando training for a few months should get me a few wins before someone kills me.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 18, 2010)

6'2 with four years of highschool football and wrestling and another i've kept up the free style stuff just to stay in shape and control my asthma

been in a few bruisers in my life-in Argentina brazil and here in the good ol'US

my health not exactly great right now though...anmd my left leg is all fucked up..

meh donno if I'd be high mid tier....or low top tier..though

eiother way Platinum-sensei and those bastard newbs Nimademe and paulatreides will jump me and..stab a few dozen times and eat my face off...i know it fuck you guys!!! kidding kidding


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sonnellion said:


> I win. I'm a trained reality warper irl.


You vs. Bullet:
bullet wins



Sonnellion said:


> And I'm a Scientologist.


you're one of the first to go......


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> You vs. Bullet:
> bullet wins
> 
> 
> you're one of the first to go......



I beat the crap out of you because I personally know I can


----------



## Genyosai (Jan 18, 2010)

NANTO SUICHOKEN OUGI: SUZAKU TENSHO!

*I cut you all to pieces by flailing my wrists around delicately in an extremely heterosexual way*

SHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## God (Jan 18, 2010)

I clearly solo.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 18, 2010)

Dark Evangel said:


> Blue solos



Are we allowed to fight dirty? Like gougeing peoples eyes out with our thumbs, and kicking in the balls etc?

I'm pretty good at fighting dirty.


----------



## Fenix (Jan 18, 2010)

Blue with katana rapestomp


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> I beat the crap out of you because I personally know I can



Paul, meet gun


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 18, 2010)

Hitlerade solos.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 18, 2010)

I summon Theodore Roosevelt. 

He solos.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 18, 2010)

I hide in my pokeball till you all kill each other and then i come out and pick off stragglers


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2010)

I can last a while but I can't win this.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> I summon Theodore Roosevelt.
> 
> He solos.


Andrew Jackson roflstomps Teddy and Friends



pikachuwei said:


> I hide in my pokeball till you all kill each other and then i come out and pick off stragglers


pokeball, meet hammer!


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> you're too busy dying to kick me



is that before or after my kick sends you into the sun


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 18, 2010)

Teddy R. >>>>> Andrew Jackson. 

He also has way more .


----------



## RikodouGai (Jan 18, 2010)

Mangafacts comes back from the dead and solo's with his 1337 manga facts skills


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 18, 2010)

I could also just summon Yamato Wood. 

He's sexin' the Heavans. 




Maybe even the OBD.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> is that before or after my kick sends you into the sun


before I kick you into the moon and become a casual moonbuster



Madara42 said:


> Teddy R. >>>>> Andrew Jackson.
> 
> He also has way more .


Jackson solod Injuns and single-handedly prevented Civil War from breaking out earlier than it did 



RikodouGai said:


> Mangafacts comes back from the dead and solo's with his 1337 manga facts skills



and then gets baned for Hyperbole


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 18, 2010)

Link removed

Jackson doesn't have shit on Theodore Roosevelt.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think it's between AFK, Zetta, Aokijji, Haterade, and a couple other guys.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 18, 2010)

I utilize the art of run and run 4 miles away non-stop


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 18, 2010)

I german suplex ppl


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Jackson doesn't have shit on Theodore Roosevelt.



I recruit Bruce Lee:
Link removed


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> before I kick you into the moon and become a casual moonbuster




but i'm massively faster then light. i kicked you into next week


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> but i'm massively faster then light. i kicked you into next week



Bruce Lee teaches you who's boss


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> I recruit Bruce Lee:
> Link removed



Oh SHI-! 


It's on.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Bruce Lee teaches you who's boss



of course he does,he's my sifu. where did you think i learned my round house kick from chuck?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> Oh SHI-!
> 
> 
> It's on.


Come on. I dare you. With Bruce and Chairdara on my side I am INVINCIBLE!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!



KurouKetsu said:


> of course he does,he's my sifu. where did you think i learned my round house kick, from chuck?


Bruce Lee is a devout follower of the Church of the Cosmic Holy Intangible Chair. I am it's greatest deacon as Chairdara's creator. You have no chance


----------



## God (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought I had already settled this 



Cubey said:


> I clearly solo.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Come on. I dare you. With Bruce and Chairdara on my side I am INVINCIBLE!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!




Roosevelt gets Yamato Wood.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Cubey said:


> I thought I had already settled this



Bruce Lee begs to differ


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

Madara42 said:


> Roosevelt gets Yamato Wood.



Yamato Wood cannot do anything to either the Holy Lord God nor his Prophet Bruce Lee. They break it in half and make toothpicks out of it


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Come on. I dare you. With Bruce and Chairdara on my side I am INVINCIBLE!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> 
> Bruce Lee is a devout follower of the Church of the Cosmic Holy Intangible Chair. I am it's greatest deacon as Chairdara's creator. You have no chance



chairdara meets alchemist ass and so do you


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 18, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> chairdara meets alchemist ass and so do you



we already settled that it's almighty chair form is invulnerable to alchemy. only its weak human form could be affected by it. and i, under its infinite blessing am safe


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> we already settled that it's almighty chair form is invulnerable to alchemy. only its weak human form could be affected by it. and i, under its infinite blessing am safe



alchemist ass is no ordinary ass. it fucks with causality and makes me sit in the chair and as a result the chair becomes tangible


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jan 18, 2010)

Yamato Wood is already sexin' the Heavens.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 18, 2010)

So I hear we're wanking ourselves.


----------



## Densoro (Jan 18, 2010)

Any of the MMA guys would solo me in a few seconds, and I doubt I have the raw power to take down Darth Nihilus (iirc the dude's built like a tank o__o) or anyone built at all similar. Most I've got is I'm a Determinator to the T, so that might be something vs the other redshirt-tiers >__>;

Also, wtb less JBD cosmics around here. This could be an awesome thread if people took it seriously D=


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 18, 2010)

I summon Vegeta. I win


----------



## Kurou (Jan 18, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> I summon Vegeta. I win



you've won a free trip. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



To the next dimension


----------



## FanB0y (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually think the bigger guys in the OBD are at disadvantage because people will gang up on them and eliminate the imminent threat they pose.  Unless the big guys decide to form a team and kick the smaller guys asses.

I, on the other hand, will be too busy finding a place to hide, wait and stab the last man standing in the back.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm half mexican. so does that mean i can screw the rules and bring a knife?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i'm half mexican. so does that mean i can screw the rules and bring a knife?



Sure. But that means I screw the rules as well and bring a .44 Magnum.


----------



## FanB0y (Jan 19, 2010)

Wait, there are rules in this mayhem?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm filipino, which means I throw baluts at the lot of you at 9x10 times the speed of light


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 19, 2010)

I have training in Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in karate, kempo karate, Krav Maga and minimal instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quarter staffs, semi automatic rifles, daggers/dirks and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs with very little body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human. I also don't like most of the people in the OBD so if this goes down I'll be bloodlusted.

You tell me how well I'd do.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 19, 2010)

*Testrun:* What a waste of good balut, I'd rather eat it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> I have training in Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in karate, kempo karate, Krav Maga and minimal instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quarter staffs, semi automatic rifles, daggers/dirks and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs with very little body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human. I also don't like most of the people in the OBD so if this goes down I'll be bloodlusted.
> 
> You tell me how well I'd do.



Match starts. I shoot you with my gun. You die.


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Match starts. I shoot you with my gun. You die.



How accurate are you? I can hit a small target with an AK-47 at 200 feet and I can safely say that I have operated one before. Can you say you've ever used a gun before let alone be accurate with one?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 19, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> I have training in Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in karate, kempo karate, Krav Maga and minimal instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quarter staffs, semi automatic rifles, daggers/dirks and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs with very little body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human. I also don't like most of the people in the OBD so if this goes down I'll be bloodlusted.
> 
> You tell me how well I'd do.


I still german suplex you and throw balut at you at 9x10 times the speed of light 



Nimademe said:


> *Testrun:* What a waste of good balut, I'd rather eat it.


Have some roasted lizards instead


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> How accurate are you? I can hit a small target with an AK-47 at 200 feet and I can safely say that I have operated one before. Can you say you've ever used a gun before let alone be accurate with one?



Well aren't you the Jack of All Trades.

And yes I can fire a gun accurately.


----------



## Densoro (Jan 19, 2010)

> Have some roasted lizards instead



I'm rather fond of bangus myself. I need moar TwT

But being a white guy, I guess I'm armed with burgers or some shit for this match >__> Friggin rip.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

I run off to a corner, dig up some dirt and throw it in the face of anyone who tries to attack me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2010)

White people get wife beater shirts with the power to oppress women.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I run off to a corner, dig up some dirt and throw it in the face of anyone who tries to attack me.



Is that how all Austrians fight Zaru?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Is that how all Austrians fight Zaru?



No, just the ones that have no noticeable training, muscle mass or fighting skills but can run really fast


----------



## FanB0y (Jan 19, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> I'm filipino, which means I throw baluts at the lot of you at 9x10 times the speed of light



You should eat them instead and pound everyone with your balut-enhanced knees.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2010)

Zaru said:


> No, just the ones that have no noticeable training, muscle mass or fighting skills but can run really fast



Well at least you are resourceful in your fighting tactics.

Most people would be too busy laughing at the Austrian cowering in the dirt to attack you, allowing you to win a war of attrition .


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually I'm pretty sure I could run around the battlefield unnoticed anyway.

I have this average guy invisibility aura that makes people not notice me until I'm the last one standing.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I have this average guy invisibility aura that makes people not notice me until I'm the last one standing.



And that's your greatest strength Zaru.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> And that's your greatest strength Zaru.



... gotta excel at SOMETHING, right?


----------



## Densoro (Jan 19, 2010)

I challenge you to an invisibility-off  Feats, senor. I once cheerfully said hi to someone right next to them, and had to poke their shoulder twice before they saw me. Not even kidding o_O


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

Densoro said:


> I challenge you to an invisibility-off  Feats, senor. I once cheerfully said hi to someone right next to them, and had to poke their shoulder twice before they saw me. Not even kidding o_O



I stood in front of a good friend that knew me for 10 years for 5 minutes and he didn't notice me.

Beat that, I dare you. I double dare ya.


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 19, 2010)

Wait, I am swedish, I can just bring a bunch of raging moose


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Wait, I am swedish, I can just bring a bunch of raging moose



No resources allowed


----------



## Densoro (Jan 19, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I stood in front of a good friend that knew me for 10 years for 5 minutes and he didn't notice me.
> 
> Beat that, I dare you. I double dare ya.



...*opens mouth*
*closes mouth*...

Fine


----------



## Quelsatron (Jan 19, 2010)

Zaru said:


> No resources allowed



Other people use resources


----------



## DIY Death (Jan 19, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Well aren't you the Jack of All Trades.
> 
> And yes I can fire a gun accurately.



Then I think I'll need my secret weapon to beat you. *kicks in testicles and runs away*.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

Quelsatron said:


> Other people use resources



Since when?

In that case I just bring my agricultural equipment and drive over half of the contestants with 10 feet of rotating blades while spraying nauseating substances. The only ones left standing will be those that ran the fuck away.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 19, 2010)

Is agricultural equipment allowed now?

Cause back in the farm we had an old flamethrower that we use to burn stuff like weeds and the shit.


----------



## Densoro (Jan 19, 2010)

Fine, then I'll throw...uh...legos at you...

...Goddammit, y'all suck


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm waiting for the first to say he brings THIS


----------



## Densoro (Jan 19, 2010)

Ever since I first saw that thing, I've been wondering wtf it's for o_O

Any chance of this getting rerailed btw? I was all excited for some street-level tactical blah blah blah D=


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

Everyone in the OBD with equipment they have at home vs. each other, no outside equipment allowed?


----------



## Densoro (Jan 19, 2010)

And once again I'm fodder-level xD They have guns, I don't.
'less we ban those.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2010)

Well Americans have an unfair advantage in that due to lax gun laws


----------



## pikachuwei (Jan 19, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> Andrew Jackson roflstomps Teddy and Friends
> 
> 
> pokeball, meet hammer!



im hiding in no normal pokeball

its the GN ball from teh anime which cannot be pierced by drills, hammers, lava and lasers 

i win 

*edit* watever that golden ball is called, i know it starts with a G. . .


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 19, 2010)

I am low tier.

Slow, low stamina, all I have is endurance to pain.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 19, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I'm waiting for the first to say he brings THIS


Transformers 3: Revenge of Devastator's big momma


----------



## FanB0y (Jan 19, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I am low tier.
> 
> Slow, low stamina, all I have is endurance to pain.



It's like you were born to be a tank.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 19, 2010)

I am more of the Stone Wall type.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> I have training in Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in karate, kempo karate, Krav Maga and minimal instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quarter staffs, semi automatic rifles, daggers/dirks and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs with very little body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human. I also don't like most of the people in the OBD so if this goes down I'll be bloodlusted.
> 
> You tell me how well I'd do.



Well because it's all lies not very well at all.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Everyone in the OBD with equipment they have at home vs. each other, no outside equipment allowed?



I have a poison tipped spear.


Still not going to beat guns.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a ton of statues.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 19, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> I have training in Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in karate, kempo karate, Krav Maga and minimal instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quarter staffs, semi automatic rifles, daggers/dirks and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs with very little body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human. I also don't like most of the people in the OBD so if this goes down I'll be bloodlusted.
> 
> You tell me how well I'd do.



and you still get beat by my fist full of infinite justice


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2010)

All you have to do to him is some light mocking and he rages. Then he gets clusterfucked.



Like he was in that thread


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 19, 2010)

Give me two years and I'll be back with full military training. 

Fucking National Service.


----------



## death1217 (Jan 19, 2010)

i use my phone to call everysingle one of my friends (massive friends who have a shitload of fighting background they also number in hundreds) while i eat popcorn and watch the shitstorm with my best bud


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 19, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Give me two years and I'll be back with full military training.
> 
> Fucking National Service.



I um... was a cadet for a year in the Canadian Air Cadets....


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> Give me two years and I'll be back with full military training.
> 
> Fucking National Service.



Give me two hours and I came with enough c-4 to blow up the servers in germany.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 19, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Give me two hours and I came with enough c-4 to blow up the servers in germany.


Give me two minutes and I can cook 1000 baluts of which I can throw at 9x10 times the speed of light


----------



## FanB0y (Jan 19, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Give me two minutes and I can cook 1000 baluts of which I can throw at 9x10 times the speed of light



Mass duck abortion!


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 19, 2010)

Wuss


----------



## death1217 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Wuss



....balut?......................  you mean those eggs with duck fetus inside?!!!! you crazy sonvabitch! there is nothing wussy about not eating a giant undead fetegg


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Give me two minutes and I can cook 1000 baluts of which I can throw at *9x10 times *the speed of light



You mean ninety?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jan 19, 2010)

death1217 said:


> ....balut?......................  you mean those eggs with duck fetus inside?!!!! you crazy sonvabitch! there is nothing wussy about not eating a giant undead fetegg


wat 




Banhammer said:


> You mean ninety?


Your good at math, awesome


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Jan 19, 2010)

paulatreides0 said:


> and I have a .50 Desert Eagle
> 
> 
> 
> there are more small people than big people. let's gang up on them



id turn that gun into a concealed weapon in and for you


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 19, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> I'm filipino, which means I throw baluts at the lot of you at 9x10 times the speed of light



Lame.

I simply tape a picture of johnny depp on everyone and let the Philippines' largest resource, camp gay people zerg rush everyone


----------



## FanB0y (Jan 19, 2010)

death1217 said:


> ....balut?......................  you mean those eggs with duck fetus inside?!!!! you crazy sonvabitch! there is nothing wussy about not eating a giant undead fetegg



It's not as bad as it sounds.  It's rather tasty.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 19, 2010)

We are all within a 3 block radius of DIY Death.

We're fucked.


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2010)

ill ffight like bart 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8vEyiOYGB8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> We are all within a 3 block radius of DIY Death.
> 
> We're fucked.



We get our teeth fed to us.


----------



## Ulti (Jan 19, 2010)

No wait, we all make an Abigail face 

Feel sorry for Zetta and Abigail though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd kick all your asses.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute kittens.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't let the cuteness of the kittens fool you--they're hiding sharp claws and a killer instinct.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 19, 2010)

They all do


----------



## Kirra Biru (Jan 19, 2010)

I'd last into the final 10. I'm far beyond 9000.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 19, 2010)

I admit, I will be among the first to die.

. . . After taking some eyes and testicles with me.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright, let me take a stab at this. I bring a cell phone, dial 911, and dive behind Zaru and wait.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 19, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> I have training in Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in karate, kempo karate, Krav Maga and minimal instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quarter staffs, semi automatic rifles, daggers/dirks and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs with very little body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human. I also don't like most of the people in the OBD so if this goes down I'll be bloodlusted.
> 
> You tell me how well I'd do.






You have an Abigail fueled nervous breakdown.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> I have training in Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in karate, kempo karate, Krav Maga and minimal instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quarter staffs, semi automatic rifles, daggers/dirks and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs with very little body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human. I also don't like most of the people in the OBD so if this goes down I'll be bloodlusted.
> 
> You tell me how well I'd do.







You die. Quickly. And loudly.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I admit, I will be among the first to die.
> 
> . . . After taking some eyes and testicles with me.



Nah, braah, we got your back.


----------



## Omnirix (Jan 20, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I admit, I will be among the first to die.
> 
> . . . After taking some eyes and testicles with me.



Comic Book Guy, with your insane skill of batminton you may as well solo us all


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2010)

Ultimecia said:


> We are all within a 3 block radius of DIY Death.
> 
> We're fucked.



DIY Death: The Ultimate Gary Stu.


----------



## Crimson King (Jan 20, 2010)

I have fun hunting trolls with this


----------



## Zetta (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll just stand in a corner and wait until DIY Death comes to me.

Considering he has to brag on the internet about being fucking John Rambo, It's pretty safe to say he's actually 15 year old scrawny kid. Possibly a fatty.

I smack him once and then break his neck. Then I break his leg, chew it off, wait till rigor mortis sets in and then use his leg as a sword/mace thingy.

Since I actually did kendo when I was younger, I'm hoping me and my leg of Death (pun intended) will do quite well.



What, you never banned cannibalism.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jan 20, 2010)

Considering my dad is a paranoid asshole and decided that I needed to be trained as a soldier, I think I'd do well. Though I don't know how much has changed in Basic Training since 1987 so I might do bad.

Also lol DIY Death.


----------



## Fenix (Jan 20, 2010)

How many active members are there in the OBD anyway.

"Realistically" speaking.....after the initial chaos, we will most likely be looking at a turtlefest with camps and defensive positions being set up and nobody willing to make a move.

And of course, now that somebody has kindly reminded me the possibility of cannibalism, it will most likely be utilized by many people to make this "battle" even more drawn out.

So whoever survives the initial confusion and onslaught will be sitting behind stadium seats and chewing on human arms and legs, while waiting for each other to attack somebody else....


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 20, 2010)

All I know is that cheap shots and ganging up on some members is the only way this shit is going to play out. I don't doubt though a lot will be defensive.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

A lot of people will die in their sleep.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 20, 2010)

No one has yet refuted my strategy of sicing gay people at obders


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll be hiding behind Zetta.


----------



## Es (Jan 20, 2010)

skiboydoggy said:


> I'll be hiding behind Zetta.


Me too, and I may have to sumon a Gundam.


----------



## Chsal (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol so many ppl are using weapons. I thought weapons were banned?

O well, heres my strat for the match.
Find a computer a few days before the match, along with some WTF hacking software. Then hack into this forum and ban EVERYONE other than me. Therefore I am the only one in the match and so I win =D. No (or nearly no) effort needed.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

No prep allowed, Zetta pulls your nostril hair.


----------



## lambda (Jan 20, 2010)

I was brought up by Ng Mui and perfected my grappling at the Tiger's Cave. I'm 2m10 for 120kg. I defeated Goemon Ishikawa.

You tell me how far I go.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 20, 2010)

DIY Death said:


> I have training in Judo and Ninjitsu with informal training in karate, kempo karate, Krav Maga and minimal instruction on Navy Seal hand to hand combat techniques. I have ample experience with swords, dirks, quarter staffs, semi automatic rifles, daggers/dirks and composite bows. I'm also 6'6 and weigh 190 lbs with very little body fat (most of it is muscle mass). I have detailed knowledge of body mechanics including how much pressure it takes to reverse an elbow joint and how much pressure it takes to crush a man's throat or how much force is required to rip it out of a human. I also don't like most of the people in the OBD so if this goes down I'll be bloodlusted.
> 
> You tell me how well I'd do.



I almost beat the Nu-Gundam in hand to hand combat, how well do I do?


----------



## Abigail (Jan 20, 2010)

Ultra Omega armor go.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll just tell it as it is.

We all collapse, simply because our legs have degenerated into mush from lack of use.

Anybody with actual leg strength quickly gets dragged onto the floor and eaten.

Then it's all up to whoever can drag himself with his arms.

All the ones who havn't developed upper body strength die first.

All the insomniacs fall asleep in this crucial moment and get eaten.

All the trolls dicks wither due to stretching it out so much, and they easily fall prey to the established OBD'ers.

In the end, whoever is bald wins, due to it ending in a massive hair pulling contest, finishing with blood seeping out from our skulls, and us all dying.

The being said, I will probably be the VERY first to die, committing suicide to avoid a more painful death, and hoping I died not in vain, as someone awesome will use my body as a potent weapon and win.

*BAD END*


----------



## Densoro (Jan 20, 2010)

^ That would work if I wasn't a track fanatic. Guess I stomp~


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 20, 2010)

Even worse, you die right after me.

All the masses on the floor drag you onto the ground, and feast on you.

Simply because you had leg muscle.


----------



## Densoro (Jan 20, 2010)

... Why do you hate me?


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 20, 2010)

I love all of you here in the OBD, even the trolls a bit.

But the truth must be told.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I'll just tell it as it is.
> 
> We all collapse, simply because our legs have degenerated into mush from lack of use.
> 
> ...



I run 4 miles a day


----------



## Densoro (Jan 20, 2010)

Wait, it just occurred to me...If only some of the floordwellers have any upper body strength...wtf are the masses gonna drag me _with_? Their epeen? o__O


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 20, 2010)

They don't.

You stomp them, but the simple malevolence and mass of them kill you.

That's all.


----------



## Densoro (Jan 20, 2010)

Well that's certainly better than being wrangled with an e-cock. So you _do_ have some mercy in you!


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 20, 2010)

Nobody here has an IRL cock long enough *FLACID* to pull that off.

If you learn something, it's that you don't cock choke someone while you are erect.


----------



## Densoro (Jan 20, 2010)

That's why I said epeen =P Surely some of the ones around here are long enough to penetrate into reality.

...*imagines a gaping realigina bloodbirthing..._that_ e___O*


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 20, 2010)

E-peen's can't hurt you.

If they were IRL, we would have E-peen's that touch the cosmos and transcend the stars.


----------



## Kurou (Jan 20, 2010)

Nimademe said:


> I'll just tell it as it is.
> 
> We all collapse, simply because our legs have degenerated into mush from lack of use.
> 
> ...




I agree


----------



## God (Jan 20, 2010)

Didnt I already settle this?


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 20, 2010)

In retrospect, our malevolent ego's would pool together and murder us.

Ego wins, Id and Superego suck.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2010)

What, did "BITCH HE GOT BOMBS" not sound dangeourous enough for you?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> No one has yet refuted my strategy of sicing gay people at obders



Oh exploitable


----------



## blueblip (Jan 20, 2010)

Cannibalism ensues. Whoever has the biggest appetite wins.

EDIT: Do I get to absorb the strength of the people I eat?


----------

